# How to Hem Denim Jeans



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 24, 2005)

If you know how to sew and don't want to spend the money at an alterations shop, here is a trick for how to hem denim jeans. This is not for a novice sewer, you must be able to sew at an intermediate (or better) level before trying this.

You will need: a smooth metal surface, a hammer, and jeans thread (in the correct color).

First, try on the jeans and have someone pin the jeans to the correct length, and remember, stand up straight and look straight ahead when the person is pinning (because if you look down at the person while they are pinning you are distorting your body and the hem will be crooked). Next, mark the hem with a marking tool (i.e. tailor chalk, basting) and mark enough seam allowance (most jeans hems are 1/2", but some brands have bigger hems so make sure to calculate carefully). Then, get a smooth metal surface and a hammer and roll up the hem to the correct hem length. At this point, hammer lightly on the inside of the garment at the outseam and inseam (where the inner leg and outer leg seams are), until they slowly and gradually get flatter. Once the outseam and inseam are as flat as the rest of the hemline, you can then put it under your machine and sew the hem in place using jeans thread.

I did alterations for 4 years, and this is one of the coolest tricks I learned.

Happy hemming.


----------



## man (Jan 6, 2006)

By doing this, will the result appear as an original hem or just a regular hem?


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 6, 2006)

gosh, i wish i knew how to sew! i just spent almost 70 bucks hemming 5 pairs of jeans! either learn how to sew or grow a little bit taller :icon_roll


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 6, 2006)

It gives you the original jeans hem. Sewing regular hems is a different process. The trick is making sure the thread you buy is the same color as the original jeans hem thread.


----------



## CompleteBuying (Jan 1, 2022)

This is a great job. I have enjoyed reading your post first time. i want to say thanks for this post. See New Stuff of our website *Sewingmachinespoint* I hope its very helpful for many peoples. Thanks


----------

